# Engine won't go



## getti (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there,
I was given Bachman a train set that looks to be a few years old but appears to have never been used. It was still in it's original box. I took it out of the box to test it and the engine light lights up but the train won't go. Any ideas on what to try. I don't know much about fixing model train engines.
Thank you!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

getti,

welcome to the forum! Probably the best first step is lubrication. See if the wheels will move by hand. If they will, the motor isn't frozen: a drop of fine oil (3-in-1 is what I use, others have different preferences) on the places where axles pass thru bearings---anyplace where an axle or wheel would rub against something else. There may be a panel on the bottom of the motor to access the gears: they get white lithium grease, a small amount. work the engine by hand to move it into the gears and wipe away the excess. find the electric pickups normally metal wheels on opposite sides of the engine or tender) and touch the transformer wires to those to see if they spin, now. If they do, use scotchbrite (NO STEEL WOOL) on the tracks to clean them, with WD-40. The last was courtesy of someone else (Tman or Big Ed?) on another post. *L*) Then see if it will pick up power from the tracks and move.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it was T that said that about WD-40.
I don't use it.

As I haul chemicals I have an assortment of them for my RR.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome,
Old means very little to me.  This Bachmann, it could be anything. To start, the box, type of engine, number.Specify a decade. Electronics are so sophisticated the engine may be waiting for a bell or whistle command. You are on the right track to ask here.

My track was 20 bucks a box, I use anything to keep it going. The oil, I use more of as a cleaner by wiping the top of the rails. For me it helps control rust. Then again, I may clean them yearly.

If the tender has a pickup make sure the trucks are not reversed. I am guessing there is no electronics.


----------



## getti (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try lubrication. The wheels do turn but they are fairly hard to turn. Does lubrication go bad, by the way? I have some that is about 30 years old. 

I tried another engine on the track and it worked fine so I know the track and controller work okay.

The train is a Bachmann Narrow Guage Express Item 25002. It's an O scale that runs on HO track. I don't know how old it is.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never heard of lubricants going bad, although grease can separate. If what you have is an oil-type lubricant, I'd put a drop on your thumb and rub. If it's slick, use it.
Since it's likely the problem is now narrowed down to the engine, focus on it. You may find the armature needs oil at either end, where the bearing surfaces are, and the gears are in need of grease. I'd look at that, lubing the wheels, and test it out again. If it's not running smoothly, though, don't overdo the test---keep if brief so you don't burn it up.


----------



## getti (Nov 30, 2009)

I took it to a hobby shop this evening and the guy there didn't think the motor was getting any electricity. I can't figure out how to get the shell off to check that. There is a plastic tab under the cab but I can't tell what's holding the front on.
Help!
Here is a picture of the set I found.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Your diagram the screw is in the stack.


----------



## getti (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you T-Man. I dropped it off at the hobby shop on the way home to get fixed. I'll let you know what the problem was.


----------

